# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Limitare i poteri di un amministratore unico di srl

## G. Dottoressa Benedetta

Buongiorno, 
una srl vuole in seguito alle dimissioni spontanee dell'amministratore unico in carica attualmente, nominare un nuovo amministratore unico che è anche socio al 20% della società. 
Poichè gli altri soci sono concordi nel farlo diventare amministratore unico ma vogliono controllare il suo operato in merito a questioni di particolare delicatezza che pur ricadono nella gestione ordinaria della società (ad esempio la vendita di macchinari oltre una certa soglia di prezzo), e poichè lo statuto non detta precisi limiti alla gestione per l'amministratore unico designato, io pensavo di risolvere il problema così: 
- convocare assemblea ordinaria per discutere delle dimissioni del vecchio amministratore e nominare il nuovo amministratore, attribuendogli all'atto della nomina particolari poteri (per riprendere l'esempio di prima "...possibilità di effettuare vendite di beni immobili per un importo inferiore uguale a TOT Euro"). In questo modo per gli atti che non sono previsti dall'assemblea, l'amministratore sarebbe costretto a chiedere il parere dei soci prima di poter essere legittimato ad agire. Sebbene i negozi stipulati da un amministratore che non abbia la rappresentanza per quel determinato atto con terzi in buona fede non siano ad essi opponibili, se si verificasse un'operazione di questo tipo i soci potrebbero legittimamente chiedere la revoca dell'amministratore, essendo legittimati da una giusta causa (quindi senza eventuale risarcimento dei danni). 
Una delibera assembleare che dà dei poteri precisi all'unico amministratore può essere legittimamente presa anche senza la partecipazione di un notaio, è corretto? 
- in ogni caso pensavo almeno per il primo mandato dell'amministratore di nominarlo per un breve lasso di tempo ( ad esempio 6 mesi o un anno). In questo modo si potrebbe procedere alla nomina di un nuovo amministratore in tempi brevi se questo non si rivelasse all'altezza dell'incarico. 
Cosa pensate di queste due soluzioni?  
Ringrazio anticipatamente per le vostre risposte sempre puntuali ed esaustive.

----------


## roby

secondo me va bene come lo stai impostando
la durata del primo mandato la farei almeno di un anno, non meno
l'importo in euro per le singole transazioni che necessitano di assemblea da come scrivi lo devi fissare anche per acquisti-vendite di attrezzature... ma non lo limiterei a secondo dell'oggetto acquistao/venduto. Fisserei tot euro e sopra quella soglia, per qualsiasi operazione, serve assemblea

----------


## G. Dottoressa Benedetta

GraZie mille! Soprattutto per lo spunto che mi hai dato di fissare soglia a priori senza focalizzarsi sull'oggetto! Ottimo!

----------

